# Scratch built 4 cylinder



## pickleford75 (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's some pictures of my first ic engine. It is a 4 cylinder 1 inch bore and stroke aircooled, splash lubed and  based loosely on the Panther Pup. It was built using only barstock, and has o-rings for piston rings.


----------



## pickleford75 (Dec 9, 2015)

Here is a short video of it running
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsMlbCbCuds[/ame]


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 9, 2015)

Great job. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## pickleford75 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you..... I love that low idle


----------



## littlelocos (Dec 11, 2015)

Nicely done!  Nothing like the feeling of a newly completed engine on that first run.  Warning - this is highly addictive.  Of course you've already figured that out and are probably planning your next build.  

Thanks for posting.
Todd.


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice job on the 4 cylinder.  

Chuck


----------



## pickleford75 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nicely done!  Nothing like the feeling of a newly completed engine on that first run.  Warning - this is highly addictive.  Of course you've already figured that out and are probably planning your next build.  

I already have started 2 new builds.... a v-8 of my own design and a lee hodgkin 9 cyl radial...... both are well on there way


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 7, 2016)

pickleford75 said:


> Here's some pictures of my first ic engine. It is a 4 cylinder 1 inch bore and stroke aircooled, splash lubed and  based loosely on the Panther Pup. It was built using only barstock, and has o-rings for piston rings.



were can we see the entire build links
and not only the finish product..

nice work


----------



## pickleford75 (Jan 7, 2016)

canadianhorsepower said:


> were can we see the entire build links
> and not only the finish product..
> 
> nice work



Thank you but unfortunetly I did not document this build....I only have a few pictures of the progress


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 7, 2016)

Amazing work!!! I admire your machining/building skills.---Brian


----------

